# Fly Fishing Hobie Peddle Kayak



## manny (Aug 12, 2007)

Thinking of Flyfishing out of my Hobie Outback. Any advise would be great regarding styles of Stripping baskets or any problems looking after stripped lines or any other problems and how you goy around it. Manny


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

no probs mate...as suggested.....FISHNUTS Dazza is your man....hes like a modest pioneer of sorts and almost exclusively Swoffs from his and his PA


----------

